# Mir fällt nichs als überschrift ein aber bitte reinschaun!



## foxx21 (22. Mai 2002)

Also erstmal Sorry aber mir ist echt nichts als überschrift eingefallen, mein Problem sieht wie folgt aus,..


habe einen ganz neuen rechner mit win xp Home edition.!! brauche nähmlich die lizenz also bitte keine antworten im sinn die HOME EDITIION IS ******e mach was anderes drauf. Nun habe ich aber noch eine alte platte mit wichtigen daten drauf die ich aber unbedingt brauche ich habe auf der alten platte jedoch windows 2000 Prof. drauf und wenn ich beide platten nun einbaue sehe ich denke ich das problem das er einen double boot mit win 2k und xp macht, ich habe mir gedacht ich bau erstmals die alte 2k platte ein und lösche den windwos ordner und dann baue ich die xp platte ein auf master und die alte auf slave .............


bin ich am richtigen weg......?`???

brauche dringend eine antwort, möchte den neuen pc nutzen ,...

Danke

foxx21


----------



## 4nd3rl (22. Mai 2002)

könntest das mal ein wenig anders beschreiben? ich versteh echt nicht was du meinst.... wieso willst du z.b. den windows ordner löschen?

mphg andy


----------



## Helmut Klein (22. Mai 2002)

also, so wie ich das interpretiert hab will er beide platten einbauen, aber er denkt, dass dann ein problem entsteht, da dann von beiden platten gebootet wird, was aber falsch ist, dann es wird immer nur von der C: Pladde gebootet, da wird der Boot-Sektor ausgelesen und fertig, die anderen Festplatten interessieren nicht.

einfach die Pladde, welche du als C: haben willst auf Master jumpern und fertig  .


Socke


----------



## foxx21 (22. Mai 2002)

jo hat sich erledigt dankeschön


----------



## Helmut Klein (22. Mai 2002)

also, so wie ich das interpretiert hab will er beide platten einbauen, aber er denkt, dass dann ein problem entsteht, da dann von beiden platten gebootet wird, was aber falsch ist, dann es wird immer nur von der C: Pladde gebootet, da wird der Boot-Sektor ausgelesen und fertig, die anderen Festplatten interessieren nicht.

einfach die Pladde, welche du als C: haben willst auf Master jumpern und fertig  .


Socke


----------

